# ok i need help i can understand



## wishiknewhow (Dec 1, 2012)

i lost my girlfriend on nov 19 with no warning she said it was over and has just went cold i havent had a day that i havent cried in pain missing her but when i try to think of what i miss i cant think of anything when does the pain stop


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried calling her and asking her what happened? Have you tried to see her? One thing I think no one likes in unanswered questions. You may or may not get an answer from her, but right now all you can d is try to take things one day at a time.


----------



## soniaBliss (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm sad to hear that she just left and didn't tell you why? Maybe she didn't have the courage to own up to her feelings; possibly she wasn't getting from the relationship what she was seeking. Or she found someone else and again didn't have the courage to tell you. 

We cannot control how other people choose to act or deal with things, what we can control is our own actions and how we choose to deal with things. I think the only way for the pain to stop is for you to get closure. However you choose to create closure for yourself is up to you.

Sonia


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel your pain. The day my wife left threw me for a loop. We drove home together after work.. She said she was going to her daughters apartment for a little while. She never came back.. it's been over 2 months and today she wrote me an email that she is filing for D in January. The pain from that email is terrible.. she won't talk to me or respond to my emails.. How they can just walk away is amazing.


----------

